# Standard Poodle Heights



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Gee, I never measured mine to the top of her head. I suppose it is about a foot higher than the shoulders?


----------



## Kmom (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi! How exciting for you! You may want to look at recent posts here in the past month. There have been at least two in which we discuss our spoos' heights and weights. Someone just put an excellent growth chart in their post as well. Kobe is 7.5 months and last month, he weighed in at 43 pounds and 24". According to the growth chart, he will get to approximately 60 pounds and 26". Let me know if you can't find the chart.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i am not sure, i think that it kind of depends on the length of the neck. temperance has no neck compared to seelie and they are pretty close to same height ... 

but i know that the height of the head is high enough for the long tongue to stick out and lick the corners of the stove and counters without needed to jump up. ugh.

AND my short necked female's neck can GROW when she really wants it to stick said tongue a bit further back. *sigh*


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

I haven't measured mine to her head - but she is the perfect hight for putting her face right on the kitchen counters hwell: She is on the larger side for a spoo.


----------

